# Hate the chrome trim!



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey all,
I have a 99 SE-L. And I hate the chrome window trim on it. I wish Nissan had given the Sentra the same update they did to the 200sx with the black window surrounds. So in the end, anyone take them off and paint them? Or, like I assume, will the be bent to heck if you try to remove?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I remember someone painting it black...looked really nice after.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Painting them would be you best option. Removing them would create a big mess. Tape everything off really good, making sure all the overspray will not get on your car. Just use masking tape and some newspaper. Take some 600 wet/dry sand paper, sand down the chrome, making sure not to miss any spots. Get a bonding agent, it comes in a spray can, and whatever color you want to paint the chrome. Good luck, and if you have any questions pm me.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

thank you Nostrodomas


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what color is your car???

i like the way it looks with my white se buts thats my opinion!!!


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

My car is white too, LOL.
I guess I just don't think it fits the car. I have never been a big fan of chrome anything on the outsides of cars. With the dark tint on it now, the chrome surrounds just doesn't fit the car.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

*chrome trim*

The best paint that we found for the trim is from John Deere and it is called Blitz Black. It matches perfectly


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Cool name for something made by John Deere...heheh.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: chrome trim*



serdriver97 said:


> *The best paint that we found for the trim is from John Deere and it is called Blitz Black. It matches perfectly *


so, you actually did it? any pix?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

at advance auto ive seen some tape made for covering up the chrome trim around the windows. its near the window tint/decals section of the store. its seems to be cheaper and easier than the other methods


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I've used electrical tape to black-out the chrome w/s moulding on my old '88 Ranger. Sounds moronic but it actually came out pretty good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, until it peels off


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

its only electrical tape!! so what if it falls off. scrape off the excess and put more on. try some of the adhesives at selectproducts.com that shit should hold it on


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, but I hate when electrical tape leaves that sticky residue.


----------

